# Call Backs!!



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't normally get called back to fix anything, I try real hard not to miss anything. Last week a job wasn't drying well and there were a *couple* things I had to go back to sand. The builder called and said "you're not done sanding" I told him I'd be back to take care of it the following day. When we met him on the job he said it seemed that the whole house wasn't sanded because there wasn't dust all over the walls. Thats the first time I got a call because the walls looked too clean.:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

:laughing:
You're so unprofessional P.A.
You should know better by now! Your walls should be completely filthy and covered in dust :jester:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I don't normally get called back to fix anything, I try real hard not to miss anything. Last week a job wasn't drying well and there were a *couple* things I had to go back to sand. The builder called and said "you're not done sanding" I told him I'd be back to take care of it the following day. When we met him on the job he said it seemed that the whole house wasn't sanded because there wasn't dust all over the walls. Thats the first time I got a call because the walls looked too clean.:whistling2:


 Show off!!!:whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I don't normally get called back to fix anything, I try real hard not to miss anything. Last week a job wasn't drying well and there were a *couple* things I had to go back to sand. The builder called and said "you're not done sanding" I told him I'd be back to take care of it the following day. When we met him on the job he said it seemed that the whole house wasn't sanded because there wasn't dust all over the walls. Thats the first time I got a call because the walls looked too clean.:whistling2:


Ha you thought ya could pull one, I ate one of Moe's burritos and blew the walls clean behind me too


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I don't normally get called back to fix anything, I try real hard not to miss anything. Last week a job wasn't drying well and there were a *couple* things I had to go back to sand. The builder called and said "you're not done sanding" I told him I'd be back to take care of it the following day. When we met him on the job he said it seemed that the whole house wasn't sanded because there wasn't dust all over the walls. Thats the first time I got a call because the walls looked too clean.:whistling2:


You still got sent back


----------



## smokebuttjoint (Sep 13, 2012)

jest chage your number. ha!


----------

